# Eclipse Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## acevik94 (28. Jul 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
seit dem ich(gestern Abend) Eclipse-Aktualisierungen installiert habe, 
bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Hauptklasse nicht gefunden oder 
geladen werden kann. Ich habe im Internet nach Lösungen gesucht aber 
konnte keine finden. Ich habe sogar Eclipse neu installiert aber das Problem 
besteht immer noch :/ . Hat einer von euch 
eine Idee, wie ich den Fehler fixen kann?

Beispiel-Code:

```
package Launcher;

public class Launcher {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println("sg");
    }
    
}
```

Und das Output:

```
Fehler: Hauptklasse Launcher.Launcher konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden
```


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Jul 2019)

Lösche mal den .metadata folder
Bei Eclipse ist da manchmal zu viel Mist drinne


----------



## acevik94 (28. Jul 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Lösche mal den .metadata folder
> Bei Eclipse ist da manchmal zu viel Mist drinne


Ahhh jaa... Alles klar !? 
Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wie du geschrieben hast, habe ich den .metadata Ordner gelöscht hat aber nichts gebracht. Zu Testzwecken habe ich ein anderes Projekt erstellt und mir sind dabei 2 Dinge aufgefallen. 
1. Mein Projektname hatte Umlaute
2. aus irgendeinem Grund war die Option "inherited abstract methods" nicht markiert.
Der Projektname hat jetzt keine Umlaute und die "inherited abstract methods" Option ist markiert. 
Et voilà ! Es klappt


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Jul 2019)

Eigentlich fragt er dich dann nochmal, welches die Hauptklasse ist. Und naja meine Glaskugel ist nicht so gut und erkennt nicht erwähnte Sonderzeichen nich...


----------



## M.L. (29. Jul 2019)

Selbstversuch mit Eclipse 2019-03 (ohne .metadata zu löschen), JDK 12 und die ebengenannten 'Fehler' wurden absichtlich eingebaut:


> 1. Mein Projektname hatte Umlaute
> 2. aus irgendeinem Grund war die Option "inherited abstract methods" nicht markiert.
> Der Projektname hat jetzt keine Umlaute und die "inherited abstract methods" Option ist markiert.
> Et voilà ! Es klappt


....jedenfalls gibt es hier auch ohne Rückfrage eine Ausgabe:


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jul 2019)

Wo issen das package?


----------



## M.L. (29. Jul 2019)

> Wo issen das package?


 ...eine Illusion weniger:


----------



## Robat (29. Jul 2019)

Wie sieht denn die Run Configuration aus?


----------

